# Milkweed



## dthomason (Oct 20, 2017)

Will 24-D get rid of milkweed


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

NO!!!!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Your Dicamba based herbicides will get milkweed. . . Here 24d will give some suppression to milk weed


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

dthomason said:


> Will 24-D get rid of milkweed


Get "Brash" at your local co op (Dicamba/2-4d).

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Surmount will get it also but has a residual. Also gets all the other stinky summer stuff, hemp dogbane, horse nettle, briers etc any remaining thistles


----------

